# Dubbi



## OcchiVerdi (13 Gennaio 2015)

Quanti dubbi in questo periodo. Sono passato dal voler comprarmi casa per avere la mia storia d'amore con la ex a pensare di restare nella situazione attuale il più possibile, per Gea. 
In casa l'ambiente è sereno. Io ho i miei spazi e lei i suoi. La bimba è felice perchè ha mamma e papà. E non trovo un motivo per accellerare i tempi ora che lei non è più nella mia vita.

Ora c'è Penny e questo tipo di relazione non prevede obblighi. 

Avrebbe senso restare uniti, come famiglia, fino a quando non ci sia un motivo valido per dividersi?


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quanti dubbi in questo periodo. Sono passato dal voler comprarmi casa per avere la mia storia d'amore con la ex a pensare di restare nella situazione attuale il più possibile, per Gea.
> In casa l'ambiente è sereno. Io ho i miei spazi e lei i suoi. La bimba è felice perchè ha mamma e papà. E non trovo un motivo per accellerare i tempi ora che lei non è più nella mia vita.
> 
> Ora c'è Penny e questo tipo di relazione non prevede obblighi.
> ...


sì.  se l'ambiente è sereno e la bimba sta bene,se non vedi una situazione di miglior vantaggio,è inutile stare a fare casini


----------



## Diletta (13 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quanti dubbi in questo periodo. Sono passato dal voler comprarmi casa per avere la mia storia d'amore con la ex a pensare di restare nella situazione attuale il più possibile, per Gea.
> In casa l'ambiente è sereno. Io ho i miei spazi e lei i suoi. La bimba è felice perchè ha mamma e papà. E non trovo un motivo per accellerare i tempi ora che lei non è più nella mia vita.
> 
> Ora c'è Penny e questo tipo di relazione non prevede obblighi.
> ...



Senza ombra di dubbio: sì.
Per dividersi, quando abbiamo una famiglia, ci vuole un motivo più che valido, imprescindibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quanti dubbi in questo periodo. Sono passato dal voler comprarmi casa per avere la mia storia d'amore con la ex a pensare di restare nella situazione attuale il più possibile, per Gea.
> In casa l'ambiente è sereno. Io ho i miei spazi e lei i suoi. La bimba è felice perchè ha mamma e papà. E non trovo un motivo per accellerare i tempi ora che lei non è più nella mia vita.
> 
> Ora c'è Penny e questo tipo di relazione non prevede obblighi.
> ...


Restare uniti come famiglia attorno alla bambina non obbliga alla coabitazione. Qua passano gli anni e lei cresce. Potrebbe anche interpretare non correttamente ruoli e relazioni.
Mi rendo conto che ci sono aspetti positivi che, nell'assenza di controindicazioni pesanti, facilitano la vita.
Però il concetto di coppia come due persone che si amano e che PER QUESTO MOTIVO vivono assieme, hanno una vita di coppia affettiva e sessuale ed il concetto di coppia genitoriale come due persone che provano vicendevolmente affetto e collaborano per crescere i figli, pur vivendo separatamente, non devono essere confusi.
Ma anche per voi.
Tu non senti mai l'esigenza di avere una casa solo tua?


----------



## Diletta (13 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Restare uniti come famiglia attorno alla bambina non obbliga alla coabitazione. Qua passano gli anni e lei cresce. Potrebbe anche interpretare non correttamente ruoli e relazioni.
> Mi rendo conto che ci sono aspetti positivi che, nell'assenza di controindicazioni pesanti, facilitano la vita.
> Però il concetto di coppia come due persone che si amano e che PER QUESTO MOTIVO vivono assieme, hanno una vita di coppia affettiva e sessuale ed il concetto di coppia genitoriale come due persone che provano vicendevolmente affetto e collaborano per crescere i figli, pur vivendo separatamente, non devono essere confusi.
> Ma anche per voi.
> Tu non senti mai l'esigenza di avere una casa solo tua?



L'unico problema che vedo, nel caso la coppia riesca a vivere serenamente sotto lo stesso tetto, è rappresentato dal tempo libero che la coppia stessa vorrebbe viversi come meglio crede, quindi anche separatamente o con un nuovo partner, e che sarebbe nel suo diritto farlo.
A questo punto sì che il messaggio che passerebbe sarebbe contraddittorio per i figli che risulterebbero disorientati.
Ma non è neanche giusto chiedere di fare delle rinunce così grandi alla coppia...
In sostanza: sono situazioni complicate e non so cosa dire al momento.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quanti dubbi in questo periodo. Sono passato dal voler comprarmi casa per avere la mia storia d'amore con la ex a pensare di restare nella situazione attuale il più possibile, per Gea.
> In casa l'ambiente è sereno. Io ho i miei spazi e lei i suoi. La bimba è felice perchè ha mamma e papà. E non trovo un motivo per accellerare i tempi ora che lei non è più nella mia vita.
> 
> Ora c'è Penny e questo tipo di relazione non prevede obblighi.
> ...



si


----------



## lunaiena (13 Gennaio 2015)

Ot
hai un ricetta facile e veloce e anche buona 
con il cuscus
vorrei cucinarlo per il mio bimbo
ma non l'ho mai fatto ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Restare uniti come famiglia attorno alla bambina non obbliga alla coabitazione. Qua passano gli anni e lei cresce. Potrebbe anche interpretare non correttamente ruoli e relazioni.
> Mi rendo conto che ci sono aspetti positivi che, nell'assenza di controindicazioni pesanti, facilitano la vita.
> Però il concetto di coppia come due persone che si amano e che PER QUESTO MOTIVO vivono assieme, hanno una vita di coppia affettiva e sessuale ed il concetto di coppia genitoriale come due persone che provano vicendevolmente affetto e collaborano per crescere i figli, pur vivendo separatamente, non devono essere confusi.
> Ma anche per voi.
> Tu non senti mai l'esigenza di avere una casa solo tua?


Non riesco a vedere la connessione tra coppia affettiva/sessuale e genitorialità.  Si può vivere assieme per 1000 motivi diversi e non per forza per amore. Certo si può essere dei bravi genitori anche vivendo separati. Ne sono convinto.

Però ora non vedo più la necessità di togliere la quotidianità che abbiamo creato. Almeno non più in modo urgente.

Io ho già una casa solo mia. La mia. Quella dove viviamo.  A volte sento l'esigenza di sentirmi libero ma poi mi rendo conto che vale solo perchè avrei meno problemi ad iniziare una nuova relazione. Una  nuova relazione che ora proprio non mi interessa.




lunaiena ha detto:


> hai un ricetta facile e veloce e anche buona
> con il cuscus
> vorrei cucinarlo per il mio bimbo
> ma non l'ho mai fatto ...




http://www.cucinamancina.com/ricette.php?id=75&n=cous-cous-vegan-


----------



## lunaiena (14 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Restare uniti come famiglia attorno alla bambina non obbliga alla coabitazione. Qua passano gli anni e lei cresce. Potrebbe anche interpretare non correttamente ruoli e relazioni.
> Mi rendo conto che ci sono aspetti positivi che, nell'assenza di controindicazioni pesanti, facilitano la vita.
> Però il concetto di coppia come due persone che si amano e che PER QUESTO MOTIVO vivono assieme, hanno una vita di coppia affettiva e sessuale ed il concetto di coppia genitoriale come due persone che provano vicendevolmente affetto e collaborano per crescere i figli, pur vivendo separatamente, non devono essere confusi.
> Ma anche per voi.
> Tu non senti mai l'esigenza di avere una casa solo tua?


non ho capito ...
una bimba /bimbo potrebbe rimanere confusa /so
dal fatto che i genitori non fanno sesso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non ho capito ...
> una bimba /bimbo potrebbe rimanere confusa /so
> dal fatto che i genitori non fanno sesso?


No, ma potrebbe confondere coppia e coppia genitoriale.
La situazione di Occhi è da un lato bellissima perchè è raro trovare due persone che riescono alla fine della storia a restare sotto lo stesso tetto in armonia vivendo vite separate.
D'altro canto di solito se i genitori sono sotto lo stesso tetto, sono anche coppia e se non sono più coppia non vivono assieme, non dormono nello stesso letto.
Questo potrebbe, forse, causare confusione. Loro due che dividono il letto, la casa, ma hanno storie affettive con altri.
Credo che capiti spesso che anche adulti si trovino confusi di fronte a una situazione del genere, figuriamoci una personcina che si sta costruendo dei riferimenti.
Non dò un giudizio, eh? dico che è insolita.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non riesco a vedere la connessione tra coppia affettiva/sessuale e genitorialità.  Si può vivere assieme per 1000 motivi diversi e non per forza per amore. Certo si può essere dei bravi genitori anche vivendo separati. Ne sono convinto.
> 
> Però ora non vedo più la necessità di togliere la quotidianità che abbiamo creato. Almeno non più in modo urgente.
> 
> ...



a me stupisce molto la madre di tua figlia , per quanto sia un ambiente sereno quello che le date rimane come una precarietà sospesa , non ben definita.
e questo per la bimba...ma lei si è annullata come donna e non escludo che viva nella speranza che tu possa cambiare idea


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, ma potrebbe confondere coppia e coppia genitoriale.
> La situazione di Occhi è da un lato bellissima perchè è raro trovare due persone che riescono alla fine della storia a restare sotto lo stesso tetto in armonia vivendo vite separate.
> D'altro canto di solito se i genitori sono sotto lo stesso tetto, sono anche coppia e se non sono più coppia non vivono assieme, non dormono nello stesso letto.
> Questo potrebbe, forse, causare confusione. Loro due che dividono il letto, la casa, ma hanno storie affettive con altri.
> ...


Non dormiamo più nello stesso letto. Gea in camera sua, io nel matrimoniale ed Ally in camera degli ospiti.  




Minerva ha detto:


> a me stupisce molto la madre di tua figlia , per quanto sia un ambiente sereno quello che le date rimane come una precarietà sospesa , non ben definita.
> e questo per la bimba...ma lei si è annullata come donna e non escludo che viva nella speranza che tu possa cambiare idea


No. 
Si è annullata come donna per sua scelta e di sicuro non vive nella speranza che io possa cambiare idea. Lei ha iniziato a cercarsi casa molto prima che ufficializzassimo la nostra situazione e lei stessa sostiene che andando via tutti i suoi problemi finiranno magicamente.
Ma è il suo limite posticipare sempre i problemi e cercare soluzioni a zero impatto. Piuttosto non fa nulla.

Chi del forum ha conosciuto Gea sa ed ha visto di persona quando sia serena, affettiva, sveglia e vivace. Chi si fa tutte queste menate, in genere, sono gli adulti.


----------



## Ecate (16 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non dormiamo più nello stesso letto. Gea in camera sua, io nel matrimoniale ed Ally in camera degli ospiti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi piace questo approccio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> mi piace questo approccio


"chi è causa del proprio mal pianga se stesso". Il mio unico rimpiando è quello di non aver trovato il modo per aiutarla.


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non ho capito ...
> una bimba /bimbo potrebbe rimanere confusa /so
> dal fatto che i genitori non fanno sesso?


Be che non fanno sesso no,
che non dormono insieme si.
parlo per esperienza.



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non dormiamo più nello stesso letto. Gea in camera sua, io nel matrimoniale ed Ally in camera degli ospiti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


magicamente no,
ma fosse mia amica glielo consiglierei davvero.



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> "chi è causa del proprio mal pianga se stesso". Il mio unico rimpiando è quello di non aver trovato il modo per aiutarla.


Dovrebbe trovare un minimo di autonomia.
se non lavora, purtroppo.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Dovrebbe trovare un minimo di autonomia.
> se non lavora, purtroppo.....


e dove avresti letto che non lavora? :facepalm:


----------



## Horny (19 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e dove avresti letto che non lavora? :facepalm:


ah scusa.
mi pareva lo avessi scritto tu.
in caso contrario, non capisco davvero
perche' sia ancora li.
ma forse ha problemi di salute.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ah scusa.
> mi pareva lo avessi scritto tu.
> in caso contrario, non capisco davvero
> perche' sia ancora li.
> ma forse ha problemi di salute.


:facepalm:


----------



## Scaredheart (21 Gennaio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Be che non fanno sesso no,
> che non dormono insieme si.
> parlo per esperienza.
> 
> ...





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e dove avresti letto che non lavora? :facepalm:





Horny ha detto:


> ah scusa.
> mi pareva lo avessi scritto tu.
> in caso contrario, non capisco davvero
> perche' sia ancora li.
> ma forse ha problemi di salute.





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :facepalm:


:rotfl: oddioooooooooo non potete fare così :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (21 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quanti dubbi in questo periodo. Sono passato dal voler comprarmi casa per avere la mia storia d'amore con la ex a pensare di restare nella situazione attuale il più possibile, per Gea.
> In casa l'ambiente è sereno. Io ho i miei spazi e lei i suoi. La bimba è felice perchè ha mamma e papà. E non trovo un motivo per accellerare i tempi ora che lei non è più nella mia vita.
> 
> Ora c'è Penny e questo tipo di relazione non prevede obblighi.
> ...


...non lo so...ma credo che rimandare una cosa che comunque prima o poi andrà fatta non sia così ragionevole...
e credo che quel ciclo comunque è finito e vada chiuso, in coerenza, adottando anche la separazione fisica...
come tu stesso hai detto (e concordo) si può essere bravi genitori anche in due case diverse. E voi lo siete, bravi genitori, altrimenti vostra figlia non sarebbe così serena e solare come ci descrivi. Che senso ha trascinare ancora questa situazione ibrida? Alla bimba si rischia di fornire un 'modello' di coppia contrastante da ciò che dovrebbe tenere unite, veramente, due persone (l'Amore...)...ma questo secondo me è il male minore. 
La conseguenza drammatica invece, a mio avviso, è che restate fermi, in stand by, in attesa di un eventuale motivo, pretesto, per andare via. Che potrebbe anche non arrivare finchè siete li. Perchè è proprio il fatto di stare così che impedisce l'entrata di qualsiasi opportunità. E' proprio restare li il limite alle possibilità. Tu stesso dici che lo slancio ti era venuto dall'occasione di viverti una relazione nella privacy di una casa a parte. Ora che questa cosa è venuta a mancare, decade tutto il desiderio di andare via...?! Ma a mio avviso dovrebbe venire prima il distacco e poi arriverà la nuova vita (e nuove relazioni). Non il contrario.
Finchè sarete così, sia la tua che la sua situazione resteranno congelate, immobilizzate in un ibrido. La vita va avanti, le cose finiscono, e come tutti, bisogna avere il coraggio di tagliare quell'ultimo filo che ci tiene li, e ricominciare a vivere, senza nascondersi dietro la scusa che si resta li per il bene della bambina. Lei starà bene lo stesso perchè sarete sempre voi, genitori validi, anche sotto tetti diversi.
Secondo me, nell'istante in cui vi separerete starete meglio, riprenderete a vivere la vostra intimità e a guardarvi intorno davvero, e vi chiederete come mai non l'avete fatto prima.
Tu dici che il rammarico è non aver saputo aiutare tua moglie...beh, inizia andando via, e vedrai come lei ricomincerà a vivere e a pensare a se, senza più quel mezzo-te li dentro.


----------



## drusilla (21 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...non lo so...ma credo che rimandare una cosa che comunque prima o poi andrà fatta non sia così ragionevole...
> e credo che quel ciclo comunque è finito e vada chiuso, in coerenza, adottando anche la separazione fisica...
> come tu stesso hai detto (e concordo) si può essere bravi genitori anche in due case diverse. E voi lo siete, bravi genitori, altrimenti vostra figlia non sarebbe così serena e solare come ci descrivi. Che senso ha trascinare ancora questa situazione ibrida? Alla bimba si rischia di fornire un 'modello' di coppia contrastante da ciò che dovrebbe tenere unite, veramente, due persone (l'Amore...)...ma questo secondo me è il male minore.
> La conseguenza drammatica invece, a mio avviso, è che restate fermi, in stand by, in attesa di un eventuale motivo, pretesto, per andare via. Che potrebbe anche non arrivare finchè siete li. Perchè è proprio il fatto di stare così che impedisce l'entrata di qualsiasi opportunità. E' proprio restare li il limite alle possibilità. Tu stesso dici che lo slancio ti era venuto dall'occasione di viverti una relazione nella privacy di una casa a parte. Ora che questa cosa è venuta a mancare, decade tutto il desiderio di andare via...?! Ma a mio avviso dovrebbe venire prima il distacco e poi arriverà la nuova vita (e nuove relazioni). Non il contrario.
> ...


Quoto con ardore!!

Bentornata gattina


----------



## Traccia (21 Gennaio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quoto con ardore!!
> 
> Bentornata gattina


bellachessei!!! :amici: smack!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ...non lo so...ma credo che rimandare una cosa che comunque prima o poi andrà fatta non sia così ragionevole...
> e credo che quel ciclo comunque è finito e vada chiuso, in coerenza, adottando anche la separazione fisica...
> come tu stesso hai detto (e concordo) si può essere bravi genitori anche in due case diverse. E voi lo siete, bravi genitori, altrimenti vostra figlia non sarebbe così serena e solare come ci descrivi. Che senso ha trascinare ancora questa situazione ibrida? Alla bimba si rischia di fornire un 'modello' di coppia contrastante da ciò che dovrebbe tenere unite, veramente, due persone (l'Amore...)...ma questo secondo me è il male minore.
> La conseguenza drammatica invece, a mio avviso, è che restate fermi, in stand by, in attesa di un eventuale motivo, pretesto, per andare via. Che potrebbe anche non arrivare finchè siete li. Perchè è proprio il fatto di stare così che impedisce l'entrata di qualsiasi opportunità. E' proprio restare li il limite alle possibilità. Tu stesso dici che lo slancio ti era venuto dall'occasione di viverti una relazione nella privacy di una casa a parte. Ora che questa cosa è venuta a mancare, decade tutto il desiderio di andare via...?! Ma a mio avviso dovrebbe venire prima il distacco e poi arriverà la nuova vita (e nuove relazioni). Non il contrario.
> ...


lo penso anch'io


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ..
> Tu dici che il rammarico è non aver saputo aiutare tua moglie...beh, inizia andando via, e vedrai come lei ricomincerà a vivere e a pensare a se, senza più quel mezzo-te li dentro.


Mai usata la bimba come scusa. Non è una scusa anche perchè al momento l'unica cosa che stiamo aspettando è che lei venda una casa al mare per comprarsi la sua. 
A me dopo 20 anni di sacrifici mi roderebbe un po' il culo lasciarle la MIA casa, i MIEI mobili e ricominciare da zero con mutuo e magari pagando pure gli alimenti.... e che cazzo!


----------



## Traccia (22 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mai usata la bimba come scusa. Non è una scusa anche perchè al momento l'unica cosa che stiamo aspettando è che lei venda una casa al mare per comprarsi la sua.
> A me dopo 20 anni di sacrifici mi roderebbe un po' il culo lasciarle la MIA casa, i MIEI mobili e ricominciare da zero con mutuo e magari pagando pure gli alimenti.... e che cazzo!



Lo capisco ovvio...ma non mi convince del tutto: nel senso, è nè più nè meno quello che solitamente avviene quando ci si separa. Si sa. La donna si prende casa, figli e alimenti e per il marito so cazzi amari. Eppure tutti in qualche modo lo fanno sto salto. Hai visto il film 'gli equilibristi' con Mastandrea? 
La tua così è una situazione 'privilegiata'. Che ti da da una parte (soldi/casa) ma ti/vi toglie dall'altra (Vita. Vita privata, Nuova vita). Ora: cosa è più importante per te? Solo tu lo sai.

Ciò che voglio dire è che se è questa la reale causa (una delle) per cui resti a casa, allora come mai quando si paventava la situazione necessaria di privacy avresti fatto il salto/sacrificio e poi ti sei tirato indietro nell'istante in cui la donna/motivazione è venuta a mancare?
ciò che dico io è che se le possibilità economiche le hai, allora a mio avviso sarebbe più onesto andare via...per te, per lei, per le vostre vite, e sono sicura che la bimba non ne risentirà per i motivi che ho detto in precedenza.

Trovo invece ipocrita tirare fuori ora delle motivazioni materiali solo perchè è decaduto il motivo che ti spingeva (per un attimo ti ha spinto) a fare il grande passo.
Non dovresti andare via perchè una nuova storia si affaccia, ma a mio avviso dovresti andare via a prescindere. E poi le eventuali nuove storie arriveranno, per te e per tua moglie. 

La storia è finita...il ciclo si è chiuso...gli anni stanno passando così...e stare li a tirarla per le lunghe e ristagnando li, a mio avviso è una gran perdita di tempo e di Vita. 

Poi sai solo tu cosa ti preme maggiormente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Lo capisco ovvio...ma non mi convince del tutto: nel senso,* è nè più nè meno quello che solitamente avviene quando ci si separa. Si sa. La donna si prende casa, figli e alimenti e per il marito so cazzi amari. Eppure tutti in qualche modo lo fanno sto salto.* Hai visto il film 'gli equilibristi' con Mastandrea?
> La tua così è una situazione 'privilegiata'. Che ti da da una parte (soldi/casa) ma ti/vi toglie dall'altra (Vita. Vita privata, Nuova vita). Ora: cosa è più importante per te? Solo tu lo sai.
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire è che se è questa la reale causa (una delle) per cui resti a casa, allora come mai quando si paventava la situazione necessaria di privacy avresti fatto il salto/sacrificio e poi ti sei tirato indietro nell'istante in cui la donna/motivazione è venuta a mancare?
> ...


No traccia. Non sono disposto a mollare la mia casa senza motivo. Primo perchè dentro c'è tutta la mia vita, i miei risparmi ed anni di sacrifici. Secondo perchè Ally non vuole stare li. Terzo perchè da solo non riuscirei a comprarmi un altra casa, dare gli alimenti e mantenermi. 

C'è stato un momento in cui lo avrei fatto ... si. Per fortuna non lo ho fatto.

Il piano è tornato a quello precedente. Ally si comprerà la sua casa..... 

La mia domanda era un altra..... quanto vale la pena, adesso, spingere i tempi? Noi comunque stiamo bene come famiglia.


Sul neretto nemmeno commento.... mi vengono solo i nervi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> No traccia. Non sono disposto a mollare la mia casa senza motivo. Primo perchè dentro c'è tutta la mia vita, i miei risparmi ed anni di sacrifici. Secondo perchè Ally non vuole stare li. Terzo perchè da solo non riuscirei a comprarmi un altra casa, dare gli alimenti e mantenermi.
> 
> C'è stato un momento in cui lo avrei fatto ... si. Per fortuna non lo ho fatto.
> 
> ...


Non puoi spingere i tempi perchè se lo fai peggiori il clima in casa
Il problema è che se ALly decide che non se vuole andare tu puoi solo decidere di restare li se non vuoi lasciarle la casa
PErò e questo è il mio parere e lo sai, se non spingi i tempi quando non hai una possibile compagna non vedo perchè farlo quando ce l'hai
Se pensi che per tua figlia questa sia la soluzione ideale, e il fatto che la bimba sia serena sembra darti ragione, non può non diventarlo in base a quello che c'è fuori.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non puoi spingere i tempi perchè se lo fai peggiori il clima in casa
> Il problema è che se ALly decide che non se vuole andare tu puoi solo decidere di restare li se non vuoi lasciarle la casa
> PErò e questo è il mio parere e lo sai, se non spingi i tempi quando non hai una possibile compagna non vedo perchè farlo quando ce l'hai
> Se pensi che per tua figlia questa sia la soluzione ideale, e il fatto che la bimba sia serena sembra darti ragione, non può non diventarlo in base a quello che c'è fuori.


Ma no ... Ally vuole una casa sua. E' solo una questione di tempo. Oh ... sempre che non mi dica 2000 cazzate! 

Mi chiedevo che senso avrebbe adesso mollare io tutto e ricominciare da zero per nulla......


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma no ... Ally vuole una casa sua. E' solo una questione di tempo. Oh ... sempre che non mi dica 2000 cazzate!
> 
> *Mi chiedevo che senso avrebbe adesso mollare io tutto e ricominciare da zero per nulla*......


cosa significa per nulla?
Tu cosa vuoi?
hai detto di aver sempre agito per tua figlia
Per tua figlia ora cosa è meglio?
Se io volessi lasciare mio marito lo lascerei perchè non ci sto bene e perchè sarei certa che per i miei figli sarebbe la soluzione migliore. Non capisco il per nulla
Se per nulla intendi anche se non hai un'altra resto basita e non mi capacito


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2015)

A me rimane la curiosità.

Sai per caso che cosa cambierebbe per Ally avere casa sua? Sai come mai pensa che i suoi problemi sparirebbero?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> cosa significa per nulla?
> Tu cosa vuoi?
> hai detto di aver sempre agito per tua figlia
> Per tua figlia ora cosa è meglio?
> ...


Ho sempre agito per mia figlia ma non nessuna intenzione di annullarmi completamente........e' più di un anno che parliamo di separazione e Gea sa che mamma sta cercando casa. 

Non lo avrei intitolato Dubbi... se non avessi dubbi.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me rimane la curiosità.
> 
> Sai per caso che cosa cambierebbe per Ally avere casa sua? Sai come mai pensa che i suoi problemi sparirebbero?


Perchè?.... bella domanda. Secondo me non cambierà nulla. Ha sempre avuto il vizietto di incolpare gli altri per tutto e su tutto. 
Nella sua testa ora "il male" sono io. La mia presenza le toglie la voglia di fare qualsiasi cosa. Anche quando io non ci sono. :facepalm:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè?.... bella domanda. Secondo me non cambierà nulla. Ha sempre avuto il vizietto di incolpare gli altri per tutto e su tutto.
> Nella sua testa ora "il male" sono io. La mia presenza le toglie la voglia di fare qualsiasi cosa. Anche quando io non ci sono. :facepalm:



Mà. L'apatia è una brutta bestia, ci sto combattendo in questi giorni -qualche vittoria e qualche sconfitta-
(strano per me, sono sempre stata super attiva)

peccato che da quel punto di vista non riesca ad aprirsi e a parlare seriamente. Quando avrete due case separate, vorrà anche dire che non ci sarai tu ad aiutarla. Neppure quando Gea sarà con lei.

Ti ha almeno detto qualcosa su quello che vorrebbe fare/farà quando sarà libera dalla tua luciferina presenza?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà. L'apatia è una brutta bestia, ci sto combattendo in questi giorni -qualche vittoria e qualche sconfitta-
> (strano per me, sono sempre stata super attiva)
> 
> peccato che da quel punto di vista non riesca ad aprirsi e a parlare seriamente. Quando avrete due case separate, vorrà anche dire che non ci sarai tu ad aiutarla. Neppure quando Gea sarà con lei.
> ...


La sensazione che ho è che nella sua testa tutto si sistemerà magicamente.... 

Io ci sarò sempre ad aiutarla. E' la mamma di mia figlia.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> La sensazione che ho è che nella sua testa tutto si sistemerà magicamente....
> 
> Io ci sarò sempre ad aiutarla. E' la mamma di mia figlia.



Scusa mi ero espressa male  . Non ci sarai _sempre _come invece è adesso. Un pochino dovrà imparare a gestirsi certe cose da sola.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa mi ero espressa male  . Non ci sarai _sempre _come invece è adesso. Un pochino dovrà imparare a gestirsi certe cose da sola.


Ma è capacissima di gestirsi le cose! E' che non lo fa! Pigrizia sopratutto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma è capacissima di gestirsi le cose!* E' che non lo fa! Pigrizia sopratutto*.


o depressione?


----------



## zanna (23 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> o depressione?


o entrambe?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> o entrambe?


Probabile.


----------



## Horny (25 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: oddioooooooooo non potete fare così :rotfl:


boh, così come?
io la penso come traccia.
in più ricordo che occhi scrisse che 
lui rimaneva per aiutarla in quanto lei aveva
(o aveva avuto?) problemi di lavoro e
anche che non stava bene con se stessa,
emotivamente etc.

quando sarà sola affronterà il suo malessere,
capirà che è' solo suo.
trovo sia un bene che se ne sia, in 
qualche modo, convinta anche lei.
serve rendersi autonomi anche nello sconforto.


----------

